# توصيل الطلمبات على التوالي وعلى التوازي



## مصطفى الوكيل (7 يناير 2010)

ملف من ورقة واحدة ولكنه مفيد لمستخدمى الطلمبات 
الملف بالمرفقات


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا مصطفى


----------



## mohamedff_2007 (8 يناير 2010)

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (8 يناير 2010)

والله يامهندسنا الغالي (اخي الكبير العزيز المهندس مصطفي ) انا مبسوط جدا لعودتك مرة اخري 
فاني والله احبك في الله 

وياريت يامهندسنا ان لا تغيب علينا ثانيه فحضرتك من كبار هذا القسم 
وانا شخصيا ابحث عن مشاركاتك لاقرأها كامله 

فلا تحرمنا منك ثانيه 

اخوك الصغير 
احمد الغرباوي


----------



## عمراياد (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الملف وبارك الله بك


----------



## hima7o (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (9 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## موتو موتو (25 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور جزاك الله خير


----------



## commander 15 (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا 
وحقا ورقة واحدة فقط ذات فائدة كبيرة
بارك الله فيك وفي علمك​


----------



## معتصم الوطن (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور كتيير استاذي عندي سؤال في اي الحالات يمكن الاستفادة من توصيل الطلمبات علي التوالي


----------



## king.khadawy (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى المزيد فى المضخات وخصوصا صيانتها وانواعها المختلفة


----------



## hhhkhalil (5 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## simko (7 فبراير 2010)

thank you


----------



## وائل عبده (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم لنا


----------



## جسر الأمل (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكور..................


----------



## alybaba1 (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ossamaalghazali (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مؤيد غازي (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس250 (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بوقرقره (21 فبراير 2010)

والله معلومه جميله شكرا لك


----------



## egypttuningcentre (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام جاسم (14 مايو 2010)

تحياتي اخي العزيز .


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (3 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ama2828 (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر فتحي محمد (3 مارس 2011)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## م محمد المصرى (3 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## batrawy75 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

عند توصيل طلمبتين على التوالى أى أن الخارج من الطلمبة الأولى يعتبر المدخل للطلمبة الثانية فإن الذى يحدث أنه عند نفس معدل التدفق يكون الضغط الناتج أعلى (مجموع ضغطي الطلمبتين) أى الإستفادة تكون فى زيادة الضغط 

سؤال هام:
لو كانت الطلمبتين غير متساويتين تماماً في معدل التدفق ، فكيف سيكون الضغط الناتج منهما ؟


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

goooooooooooooooood


----------



## hany mohamed85 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

هذا سوال مهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed2007star (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا علي الملف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (29 سبتمبر 2012)

مساهمة حلوة ومفيدة


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فى عمرك


----------



## song2009 (26 نوفمبر 2014)

Thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## القديس الملكي (4 ديسمبر 2014)

أحسنت جزيت خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## isem_abd (6 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (7 ديسمبر 2014)

*احسنت اخي
*


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (14 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yousefegyp (16 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## nader makhzoum (22 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا اخوي


----------



## nader makhzoum (22 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------



## محب الأمة 2 (2 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراُ مشاركة رائعة


----------

